# AC 70 for 20g tank?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Im thinking about upgrading to AC 70 on my tank which currently has AC 30 on it.. Question is, would it be too much of an over kill for the flow? Or its just fine?


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

ehehe, sorry for the off topic~
if you do make the upgrade... would you like to sell your AC30 to me? lolz

Jen


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

i wouldnt mind jen  we'll see how it goes ^^,



jen_jen_ng said:


> ehehe, sorry for the off topic~
> if you do make the upgrade... would you like to sell your AC30 to me? lolz
> 
> Jen


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> i wouldnt mind jen  we'll see how it goes ^^,


someone! say AC70 is just perfect! jkz*
thanks Brapbrapboom, keep me posted^^

- Jen


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol. im just worried to its water flow, it might be a bit overkill for the tank. But anyway, im looking for someone selling too 



jen_jen_ng said:


> someone! say AC70 is just perfect! jkz*
> thanks Brapbrapboom, keep me posted^^
> 
> - Jen


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

ac70 is perfect, I have it on my 20g goldfish tank. Keeps it super clean and I also run a sponge filter just incase


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just as I thought  thanks coldmantis!



coldmantis said:


> ac70 is perfect, I have it on my 20g goldfish tank. Keeps it super clean and I also run a sponge filter just incase


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Well said Coldmantis! 

(sorry for spamming, it has been a long day for me and still a couple hours to go, just wanna get my mind off work a bit)

Jen 



coldmantis said:


> *ac70 is perfect*, I have it on my 20g goldfish tank. Keeps it super clean and I also run a sponge filter just incase


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

time to research if my tiger barbs can accommodate with the high current


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If the flow is excessive somethign jsut came to mind to build something that floatsand attach it to the filter exit so the water flows on it and disperses all over then a strong pull down current.

I was thinking something like the clear plastic containers they put raspberries in and cutting off the smaller top. Use some small container bottles (like food/wine sample small bottles ) and some fishing line. Punch a hole through both ends of the bottle and thread the line through it. Seal the bottle holes with a little silicone. Now punch a hole on both ends of the raspberry container and tie the bottle there so it floats in the middle of tray. 

You may want to put 3-4 bottles there to keep it bouyant and make a few more holes in the raspberry tray to diffuse the water flow on it.

It's a small profile setup and while it's not really eye candy I think it is practical and would work for keeping the high down current in the tank but not effect your intake.

Just a thoguht.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

What other fish do you have in your 20g tank?
I'm waiting to get a filter for my 20g tank and start cycling it. But haven't fully made up my mind what I want to put in there yet. Initially, I wanted it to be all guppies. But not quite sure now.

- Jen



brapbrapboom said:


> time to research if my tiger barbs can accommodate with the high current


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Might try this, thanks AquaNeko! Another thing in mind, is I would attach a plastic on its lip so the current will stay on the surface of the tank.



AquaNeko said:


> If the flow is excessive somethign jsut came to mind to build something that floatsand attach it to the filter exit so the water flows on it and disperses all over then a strong pull down current.
> 
> I was thinking something like the clear plastic containers they put raspberries in and cutting off the smaller top. Use some small container bottles (like food/wine sample small bottles ) and some fishing line. Punch a hole through both ends of the bottle and thread the line through it. Seal the bottle holes with a little silicone. Now punch a hole on both ends of the raspberry container and tie the bottle there so it floats in the middle of tray.
> 
> ...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Im housing a school of nine Tiger Barbs and a pair of Otto cats with some MTS 



jen_jen_ng said:


> What other fish do you have in your 20g tank?
> I'm waiting to get a filter for my 20g tank and start cycling it. But haven't fully made up my mind what I want to put in there yet. Initially, I wanted it to be all guppies. But not quite sure now.
> 
> - Jen


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

brapbrapboom said:


> Might try this, thanks AquaNeko! Another thing in mind, is I would attach a plastic on its lip so the current will stay on the surface of the tank.


Well you may consider drilling attachment holes on the filter exit or use suction cups under the filter.

Another idea is using some flaoting beads (?????) or something like that and have it float by the filter exit. Just another thought that came to mind but I think the small bottles would be better as they can bounce back and hold bouyancy better then the beads idea.

Ask around the pharmacy if they have any spare small used pill bottles. THat seems the smallest size. Only other smallest size I can think of is getting like 5-6 of those flower stem vail holder things off a flower shop.


----------

